# Health News 29th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2010)

*Diabetes Drug Boosts Sanofi's Net Profit*
Drugs giant Sanofi-Aventis Thursday posted an 8.6% rise in fourth-quarter net profit, lifted by its diabetes drug Lantus, acquisitions and a boost from sales of A H1N1 flu vaccines and said it is on track to meet its full year target. Net profit for the three months ended March 31 was ?1.71 billion ($2.26 billion) compared to ?1.58 billion a year ago.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...3362160815440.html?mod=WSJ_business_whatsNews 

*Crushed lungs, strained joints and a swollen heart - the extraordinary scans that reveal what being fat does to you*
Carrying extra pounds may not look attractive from the outside, but it's been difficult to understand precisely the havoc it wreaks on your insides - until now.  Here, in a pair of astonishing pictures, we can see exactly what being overweight does to the organs, bones and muscles.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-scans-reveal-fat-does-you.html#ixzz0mTu2eSIS

*England 'lagging on lung cancer'*

Those diagnosed with lung cancer in England are much less likely to survive the disease than their Scandinavian counterparts, a study suggests. A study published in Thorax finds that despite similar health spending, Swedes have almost double the survival rate after five years with the disease.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8649886.stm

*Brain 'pacemaker' surgery hope*

Brain surgery to treat Parkinson's disease is more effective than medication alone, a study has found. More than 300 patients in the UK were fitted with electrodes that deliver an electric current deep within the brain.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8649344.stm

*Warning over salt levels in curry*

Curry lovers are being warned about the high levels of salt in the dish. Research by Consensus Action on Salt and Health (Cash) showed the salt content in some dishes was more than the daily recommended limit. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8650230.stm

*Why can?t a woman be more like a man?*

Like Henry Higgins, another professor believes that males are the cleverer sex. But what if he is right? 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/guest_contributors/article7110942.ece


----------

